
What Hollywood gets so wrong about weapons, tactics and technology - JasonBlack555
https://theia.ovh/what-movies-get-wrong/
======
caymanjim
Neat to hear the perspective of someone more experienced, but there's at least
one error in this:

> When a normal hand grenade explodes there will be a flash, a bang, some
> smoke and anyone within 30 meters (approx) will be hit by shrapnel and
> probably killed. Most grenades don't have enough explosive power to take
> down a whole building

Clearly a grenade is not going to kill people 30 meters away. The effective
kill radius of the common M-67 grenade is 5 meters, and the casualty radius is
15 meters. Some shrapnel might fly 30 meters and hit someone, but they'd have
to be really unlucky to die from it. Most grenades are barely thrown 30
meters. I assume the author meant 30 feet.

~~~
JasonBlack555
Thanks for the correction - will upload shortly.

------
JasonBlack555
Have I missed anything ? what else does Hollywood get wrong ?

